# Angeln



## Teichfisch (4. Okt. 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

ich möchte jezt was Fragen ob wohl ich mir nicht sicher bin ob man es in dieses Forum rein schreiben kann.Es hat auch mit Fischen was zu tuhen.

An alle Angler

Ich möchte gerne Forellen angeln, an einem Forellenteich.

Mir wurde gesagt das ich mit toten barschen eventuel Erfolg habe.

Stimmt das?

Wenn ihr noch bessere Köder kennt auser natürlich den Wurm, dann würde ich mich seh freuen wenn ihr mir dies mitteilt.




Mit Freundlich Grüßen


Simon


----------



## zAiMoN (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Angeln*

Hallo, 

wer erzählt dir sowas?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Angeln*

Hi Simon,

Forellen, die freiwillig __ Barsche fressen? Dann müssen das aber ziemlich doofe Viecher (na gut, in nem "Forellenpuff" fressen die eh alles, sogar Zigarettenkippen) oder am verhungern sein. Barsche sind sehr wehrhaft (Rückenflosse mit spitzen Stachelstrahlen, daher gehen da normalerweise nur große Räuber dran. Für Portions-Forellen sind schon Barsche ab 5cm zu groß. Forellen fressen eher kleine schlanke Fische wie Elritzen, Stinte, __ Moderlieschen, kleine Lauben

MfG Frank


----------



## ferryboxen (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Angeln*

hallo

kleine __ barsche ,,, wirklich kleine ,,, mit der ködernadel aufs vorfach gezogen sind

ein absoluter topköder an jedem gewässer.

nicht vergessen die stachelspitzen mit einer schere abschneiden.

aber bitte nur tote köderfische nehmen.

mit hilfe einer wasserkugel und sehr langem vorfach ständig durchs wasser ziehen.

glaube mir....eine forelle kann da nicht wiederstehen.

gruss lothar


----------



## Butterfly (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Angeln*

hi Simon.

Den Tipp den du bekommen hast, höre ich zum ersten mal.

Versuch es mit Forellenteig und/oder Maden...
Petri Heil!

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## laolamia (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Angeln*

moin!

ich nehm immer mais aus der dose, etwas vanillezucker rein hmmmmmmm da muss man(n) aufpassen nicht alles selber zu essen 

gruss lao


----------



## Teichfisch (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Angeln*

Vilen Dank

Also mit dem __ barsch werde ich es auf jeden fall versuchen.
Mais werde ich ebenfalls versuchen.
Und maden und Teig klappen leider nicht da die Fische die zwar anknabern aber nicht wirklcih runter zihen.


Nochmal Ein dankeschön an alle.

Wenn iht noch Tipps habt oder noch Methoden wäre ich nicht enttäuscht diese zu hören.



Gruß

Simon


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Angeln*



eigentlich hat Dieter hier alles gut beschrieben

meine Methode ist ebenfalls halbsinkender Spiro (selbst gebaut aus nem Fieberglasgardinenstabstückchen)  mit 16er Schnur + grüner oder rosa Teig (es gibt auch Teigformer zukaufen damit der sich beim schleppen schön dreht wenn manns nicht selbst mit dem Formen hinbekommt)

Fischereischein hast Du doch oder ? Ist ja am F-puff ebenfalls Pflicht,.

PS: es gibt spezielle Teighaken mit eingebauter Feder, da hält der Teig optimaler


----------



## Teichfisch (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Angeln*

Ja, ich habe einen Angelschein.

Vilen Dank nochmal, also Teich hatte ich eben falls vor aber wie gesgat der fällt seh oft ab oder wird beim anknabbern sofort locker und gefressen.

ich werde mal schauen ob ich ein teigharken im zoo geschäft bekomme.

Danke nochmal.



Gruß 
Simon


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Angeln*

jeep der bringst auf jeden fall


----------



## mate66 (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Angeln*

Hey, 

ich hab auch schon mal von großem Erfolg mit Grashüpfern gehört..
Wenn die "normalen" Köder nicht mehr interessant sind, einfach mal mit dem Kescher durch eine benachbarte Wiese ziehen und das kleine grüne springende Etwas testen. 

Soll angeblich Wunder wirken. 

Meinen Beobachtungen zur Folge sind in einem Forellenteich aber viele Köder erfolgreich - sogar Sweets. Wirf doch einfach mal ne Handvoll bunte Puff-__ Reis-Kugeln in den Forellen-Puff (vielleicht auch daher der Name von den Süßigkeiten  ). Der wird dann zu einem wahren Whirlpool. 

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Teichfisch (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Angeln*

Danke ist eigebtlich ne recht gute Idee.

Klappts den mit __ Libellen auch?

Denn wenn die über Wasser __ Fliegen dann sprongen die immer ausem Wasser und schnappen diese wie verückt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Angeln*

Hi Teichfisch,  

Forellen fressen zwar auch __ Libellen, aber wenn Du eine auf den Haken spießen tust hat der Gesetzgeber dich dann auch am Haken. Alle heimischen Libellen stehen nämlich unter Naturschutz

MfG Frank


----------



## Teichfisch (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Angeln*

Oh.Das wusste ich ja überhaupt nicht.

Alles Klar.

Danke für die Info


----------



## Scheiteldelle (8. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Angeln*

Bienenmaden gehen immer! evnetuell zusätzlich eine kleine Kugel aus gelbem oder grünen Forelleteig auf die Spitze des Hakens.


----------



## Doedi (8. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Angeln*

Hallo,
ein absoluter Topköder ist Tintenfisch.Tiefgefrorenen Fisch mit einer Schneidemaschine in dünne Streifen schneiden und aufziehen.Top Köder an kalten Tagen.Im Sommer nicht so gut.


----------



## buddler (8. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Angeln*

moin!
versuchs mal mit forelli.
rein in die kaffemühle und mit ei zu einem feinen teig verkneten.
die sind damit aufgewachsen und kennen den geruch.
im herbst und  winter ein absoluter köder----------forellenrogen.da kommen die bisse ohne ende.besser im winter.dann aber unschlagbar.
gruß jörg


----------



## Regs (9. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Angeln*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Teichfisch,
> 
> Forellen fressen zwar auch __ Libellen, aber wenn Du eine auf den Haken spießen tust hat der Gesetzgeber dich dann auch am Haken. Alle heimischen Libellen stehen nämlich unter Naturschutz
> 
> MfG Frank



Echte Libellen gehen natürlich nicht aber als Fliegenfischer kannst Du die Dir selbst binden oder fertig kaufen: http://www.inselcrew.de/themes/kategorie/index.php?kategorieid=86 - wenn Du Dich dabei an eine Imitiation der Arten hältst, die bei Dir am Teich gerade __ fliegen klappt da sicher was.


----------

